# Game 16: Heat @ Suns (11/28/08 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 28th, 2008 | 8:00pm | TV: ESPN*



*MIAMI HEAT 
@
PHOENIX SUNS*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird start time for a game on the west coast.

As we know, Shaq is gonna be really fired up for this game tomorrow so that means one of two things, either he comes out and dominates from the beginning of the game, or he picks up 2 quick fouls and doesnt play much 

Either way, UD and all the bigs should be pretty beat up after this game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yikes

big teams are bad for the heat....amare and shaq underneath is going to be an adventure....

how long before beasley picks up 2 fouls against amare and misses the rest of the half.... 2 minutes? 30 seconds?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This is going to be another rebounding disaster

And I'm sure Shaq will actually be trying for this one


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We have to keep Beasley in or we have no chance to keep up even in this game. Jamaal Magloire would be nice in this game. This could get ugly if we're not doing well from 3.

Just for Shaq... I need MORE QUINN!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wade on relationship with O'Neal: 'It's been ... a friendly distance'*


> PORTLAND, Ore. - They grew into a championship combination. Then they grew apart.
> 
> As the Heat looks ahead to Friday's game in Phoenix and its reunion with Shaquille O'Neal, it is clear that the two protagonists on its 2006 title team have moved on from their 3 1/2 seasons together.
> 
> ...


Here's some good news on James Jones from this same article


> Spoelstra said forward James Jones (wrist) is "way ahead of schedule," which could have the 3-point specialist back before the turn of the calendar, and guard Shaun Livingston (knee) is "a lot closer than people think" but still needs additional strengthening. ...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq and Amare could kill us tomorrow, we need Beasley to keep in the game and give a huge game, and hopefully UD and Joel can produce too. 

Hopefully a big game from Wade too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel can handle Shaq


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

All I know is although we don't have the enforces that we did in 2006(Zo, Shaq, Posey, Payton, etc), we still have people who have contractual clauses to take a bullet for Wade. I can just see Shaq taking Wade out then being taken out himself by a flaming drop kick delivered by Mark Blount or being kamikaze'd by Marcus Banks into the third row.

We can still defend Wade against cheap shot artists like Shaq.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I vote the Chris Quinn bodyslam.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I predict this game will be a lot worse than the previous Portland game. Haslem will look like a mosquito sucking on Shaqs arm. this is gonna get ugly.:sarcasm:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^God I hope not. Watching that Portland game was torturous 

1-8 when we allow 100pts or more. Lets not allow 100pts, please. Although Amare and Shaq just might get 100 between the two of them against our front line


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> ^God I hope not. Watching that Portland game was torturous
> 
> 1-8 when we allow 100pts or more. Lets not allow 100pts, please. Although Amare and Shaq just might get 100 between the two of them against our front line


part of the problem is lack of rebounding. we always give teams second chance points. eventually they'll hit the century mark. Spo and Co. arent even trying to take advantage of our quickness, small size and youth on offense either. but alas, like Adam said, Spo has Mike Brown on his fave 5.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Spo gets us running, we would improve so much on offense. Chalmers/Wade/Marion/Beasley/Haslem, our starting 5, none of them I would particularly call slouches.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> All I know is although we don't have the enforces that we did in 2006(Zo, Shaq, Posey, Payton, etc), we still have people who have contractual clauses to take a bullet for Wade. I can just see Shaq taking Wade out then being taken out himself by a flaming drop kick delivered by Mark Blount or being kamikaze'd by Marcus Banks into the third row.
> 
> We can still defend Wade against cheap shot artists like Shaq.


I don't see Shaq going after Wade. And I don't see Wade trying to dunk on Shaq. I'd be pretty shocked if anything like that happened. I've always believed that Shaq isn't at fault when he takes people out of the air like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> part of the problem is lack of rebounding. we always give teams second chance points. eventually they'll hit the century mark. Spo and Co. arent even trying to take advantage of our quickness, small size and youth on offense either. but alas, like Adam said, Spo has Mike Brown on his fave 5.


Well, he has taking advantage of this team's quickness on defense, and when they have, they look like an entirely different offensive team. Miami is 3rd in steals and 2nd in turnover's forced. All because of the quickness they have. 

Unfortunately, we just cant seem to bring that style of ball we've played at home, on the road. 

I still think it all has to start with the D on this team. We cant win if we dont create steals and turnovers. Because if we cant get those easy baskets, we have to play half court offense, which we arent very good at.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking forward to a good one.

Wade + Beasley combine for 50+ pts. :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's Shaq on his departure from Miami and how he feels about the Heat

*Shaq has no hard feelings: `I love all those guys'*


> PHOENIX -- Shaquille O'Neal backpedaled on published comments he made that were critical of the Miami Heat following his trade to the Phoenix Suns, and insisted that he harbors no ill feelings toward Miami. O'Neal, who helped guide the Heat to the 2006 NBA championship, also addressed a wide range of subjects.
> 
> ''I'm not that kind of person,'' O'Neal said Friday, hours before he would face the Heat for the first time since being traded on Feb. 6.
> 
> ...





> • On why he and Haslem have such a strong friendship: ``We always had a great relationship. I always tell people that the superstars that have championships, it's rarely the superstars that do it. It's mostly the other guys that do it. I have four championships, one I probably did mostly by myself, the others it was the [Derek] Fishers, the Brian Shaws, the Udonis Haslems, the John Salleys.
> 
> ``It's always the other guys that people don't talk about. In that series against Dallas, [Haslem] was definitely that guy that helped me get my ring No. 4, and plus I know his work ethic, he's a hard-nosed guy.''
> 
> ...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

It'll be good to see Wade + Shaq reunite (though on opposite sides), and Marion's first return to Phoenix.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Nash tonight for the Suns.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> No Nash tonight for the Suns.


Ugh. A loss to a Nashless Phoenix would kill our young players' confidence and a win will mean little because Nash wasn't playing. We have everything to lose and nothing to gain. Ugh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll take wins any way we can get them. Especially with 3 games left on this road trip after tonight.

Still gonna be hard to win against Amare and Shaq.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I'll take wins any way we can get them. Especially with 3 games left on this road trip after tonight.


No arguments there, but we risk a lot playing this game because we can very easily lose. If we do win it's not going to be a statement game for us either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, new starting lineup tonight.

Chalmers
Wade
Marion
UD 
Anthony

Shaq effect, I guess.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bill Walton wants a redo of the draft and for us to take O.J. Mayo.

I'm still glad that we took Beasley. His ability to stretch the floor is going to be amazing for us for the next decade. He has also been throwing it down and driving strong lately. He's just going to take some time like K.G. and Dirk and TMac took time. He reminds me sooooo much of Dirk. He's like a carbon copy of Dirk right now and that's not bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hits the J off the screen. he's gonna need to hit that with Shaq not wanting to leave the paint.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is still shooting his jumper on his way down not on his way up. It looks really ugly. Somebody needs to fix this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Link guys?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Link guys?


I just pm'd you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^So did I


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Phoenix with 4 turnovers in 3 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Phoenix looks like they're in trouble. They can't feed the post at all and we're rebounding very well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario and DWade for 2!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is on fire to start


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Magloire checks in! :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anthony with 2 fouls and will sit. Magloire is in for the 1st time this season.

Marion with the dunk on ANOTHER Suns turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Welcome home, Matrix.

What a start...woo!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why do I feel we wont see much Mike Beasley tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Magloire checks in! :lol:


The guy finally gets back and gets rewarded by getting to defend Shaq :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm truly shocked that Barnes is putting up good numbers this season. http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3643

He's not very good at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire, well, this should be interesting.

Show us what you got, Jamaal...if anything at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I'm truly shocked that Barnes is putting up good numbers this season. http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3643
> 
> He's not very good at all.


Yeah, I noticed that as well. Nice pickup for them. I think he signed for the minimum.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Magloire just big boy'd Shaq inside for the offensive rebound and is now shooting ft's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sick and1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I said it in the other thread (redo the trade) and I'll say it again, resting Shaq is hurting Phoenix and not allowing them to find any sort of identity or chemistry. They look like a team without an identity.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is a freak.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Starting with Anthony at C and Haslem at PF is the right move. I think they should stick with this


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I like what I see out there.

Mario is a ball hawk, and this is the D. Wade we all saw in 2006.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Super 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArio is playing awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-19 Miami after 1

Great quarter for Miami but got a little sloppy there at the end.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 32-19 Miami after 1
> 
> Great quarter for Miami but got a little sloppy there at the end.


Yeah, Diawara, king of the minus of the +/- was in the game. James Jones can't come back soon enough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Impressed with Mario. He looks confident.

Beasley doesnt look very confident.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 turnovers and counting for the Suns already.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh geez, no Wade and no Beasley on the floor. Who is supposed to score right now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook back to back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: Wade got bailed out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ has that mid range game working tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are the Suns and ESPN being so depressing? What's with all the death talk and complaining?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Worst goaltending call ever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong take by Cook. I like it.

I dont understand, if Stoudemire is out...shouldnt Beasley be in?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

True adam, that goaltending call on Anthony was ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate how we stubbornly stick to our rotations sometimes. Mario has it going, Quinn clearly doesnt. Put Super in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Strong take by Cook. I like it.
> 
> I dont understand, if Stoudemire is out...shouldnt Beasley be in?


Or Haslem. It really sucks that we don't have Wright or James Jones and we have to keep playing Cook as a SF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Strong take by Cook. I like it.
> 
> I dont understand, if Stoudemire is out...shouldnt Beasley be in?


Looks like Spo has assigned the Shaq duties to Joel and Jamaal so whenever Shaq's in, one of them will be. And at the 4 will either be UD or Marion, both who regularly play a lot of minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Somebody has to tie up Shaq and force him to shoot free throws. I know it's easy for me to say but still...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** you Raja Bell


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bell with a quasi cheap shot on Wade. Sneaky move by the master of the cheap shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade wants this one tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade just morphed into Olympic Wade right there with the steal and jam.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane Wade, you are a star. 20 in the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Must be a lot of blank pages in that playbook :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, DQ busting out of his slump tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook's shot is just unimaginably beautiful. The way the bottom of the net just seems to drop out on it and the elevation. Just amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!

Shaq went for the trip there...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq with some playful words to Wade after Wade takes a charge on him :rofl:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Like I said before, this is D. Wade in 2006 form.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bell does only one thing on offense and thats spot up at the 3. Cant leave him open for those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333 to end the half

57-44 Miami at the half


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, what a complete role reversal for these 2 teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lol @ what Walton said at the half 

"I heard Jon Barry talking about feeding the post; Jon played for 8 teams in his NBA career, and during the first half, 7 of those teams called us up and said 'Jon Barry talking about FEEDING THE POST!?'"


That's just wrong :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again. 27 for him


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**Alert - Wade 50 point watch is in effect **


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Shawn.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shawn Marion is an embarrassment to basketball players everywhere :rofl: Nice airball Shawn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade again!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I wasn't gonna come here, but damn, I gotta comment on Wade. His jumper is sooo sweet!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

My god Dwyane. That was the meanest dunk I've seen from him ever. There was anger in that dunk.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> *I wasn't gonna come here,* but damn, I gotta comment on Wade. His jumper is sooo sweet!


Why not? Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope everybody's watching this game, Wade is THE best!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is just toying with their D


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, Phoenix just extended their defense to stop that high pick and roll with Wade and he picked it apart with the pass to Haslem for the dunk. That was beautiful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is just ridiculous. Wade...my god...this is just dominant.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Why not? Don't be a stranger.


Sorry, what I meant was, I tend to read the posts too much and thus miss some of the action. I was gonna wait until after the game. But my... Wade is the man, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is my only gripe with an otherwise flawless game: tie up Shaq and stop letting him get those offensive rebound putbacks!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Raja Bell is the definition of a PUNK!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Check yourself, Raja.

Damn, after him swiping at Mario, I just want to see UD smash on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade for 3 again!

Amazing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers with ANOTHER steal. Nice.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Who else has a man crush on Wade? Man, I'm orgasmic watching him play like this.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

This is gonna be Wade's first 50 point game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with the and1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even when Wade isnt scoring, hes getting dimes.

Matrix and 1.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

When Wade's 3s are falling he's the best player in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by UD. He hasnt taken many Charges this year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Somebody just posted this in the chatbox where I'm at. I thought it was hilarious:



> WHY CHARLES BARKLEY NOT PLAYING ?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wade is going off tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with 6 minutes so far...ouch...I mean, I know he sucks at D but 6 mins? harsh.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm afraid Wade's not gonna play in the 4th quarter, so no 50 points for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Beasley with 6 minutes so far...ouch...I mean, I know he sucks at D but 6 mins? harsh.


It's mostly matchups. We need Joel or Magloire out there with Shaq and Cook has played great so when we go small he gets the minutes.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is the best we've played in YEARS....that's no understatement.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Aw ****...and just like that the Suns are knocking on the door.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 straight Wade-less possessions. WTF!?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't complain, this way we get to see Wade play more. Let's enjoy a close game with Wade going off!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm just checkin in guys, wats up?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is a clinic on how not to play with a lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont choke this one away Miami, ****.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I'm just checkin in guys, wats up?


Hai 2 u


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I'm just checkin in guys, wats up?


D. Wade's ppg average and amount of Wade highlights, that's whats up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

81-70 Miami after 3

Bad ending to the 3rd. Gonna be tough to hold Phoenix off. Hopefully Wade stays hot.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I think this is going perfectly. I'm tired of people still not recognizing Wade as what he is. On a nation-wide televised game this is a great opportunity, the game being close and Wade being on fire, to open everyone's eyes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I know I sound like a broken record, but we need more Beasley. Wade is getting swarmed, he needs some help out there - Mike is the only other guy out there that can create his own shot. Sure they havent dropped so far tonight, but hes shown hes a bit of a streak scorer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How funny would it be if we hack-a-Shaq'd them?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but we need more Beasley. Wade is getting swarmed, he needs some help out there - Mike is the only other guy out there that can create his own shot. Sure they havent dropped so far tonight, but hes shown hes a bit of a streak scorer.


Oh, absolutely. He's our 2nd leading scorer and shooting 45% from the field. As good as a team can play they can always play better and as good as a coach can coach he can always coach better. If Spo can't make time for his 2nd leading scorer then he is underachieving. But it will come with time I hope.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> I think this is going perfectly. I'm tired of people still not recognizing Wade as what he is. On a nation-wide televised game this is a great opportunity, the game being close and Wade being on fire, to open everyone's eyes.


It's all a fix, just like the 2006 Finals eace:

Seriously though, this is D. Wade's welcome back party (in the eyes of the mainstream media.)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh great, we are sitting Wade on the bench again to start the 4th.


STUPID MOVE.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Let Wade rest for 2 minutes and them bring him back please!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh no, Diawara in the game. Immediately fouls Grant Hill but the refs don't call it (thank god).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Porter gets a technical arguing the no call against Grant Hill.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone else getting annoyed by Ric Bucher?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice strong dunk attempt by Joel.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Why isn't Beasley getting any touches???


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy **** Anthony!! :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:yay::yay: Anthony tries to rip the rim from the glass and gets the foul! Nice!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy said:


> Anyone else getting annoyed by Ric Bucher?


Been annoyed with him for about 3 or 4 years now :yes:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

D Wade needs to get in around the 10 minute mark.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333

Nice pass by Joel


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diawara hits from _that_ spot!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ has come to play tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ!

Joel with the great screen.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Quinn needs to look up when he hits those screens, Beas was WIDE open on the block.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I think we might never see a 50 point game by Wade, he's just too selfless, only takes really good shots.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Grant Hill running us.. :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This group grew the lead by 2 with Wade on the bench. Great minutes for them.

Now get Wade back in


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> Anyone else getting annoyed by Ric Bucher?


Been annoyed with him since he predicted Chris Bosh would win rookie of the year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Been annoyed with him since he predicted Chris Bosh would win rookie of the year.


I couldn't stand him for the Shaq era, he hated us when Diesel was here. Then, my dislike cooled down towards him...but it's back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley cant even get a touch with the 2nd unit...this is crazy. Spo needs to fix this.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bosh had 30/10/7 tonight, he's playing real well lately.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Give Beasley the ball!!!! my goodness


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What the hell is Spo going for here? It was 4 minutes into the 4th and on a full timeout and he didn't put Wade back in? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too bad Quinn is having an off night. Would've loved to see him play well after what Shaq had said about him last season.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Flash aahaaaaaa, Flash!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD, Mario, and Wade back in.

Time to get serious.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers & Wade in!!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Well have to settle for 40+ tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wet.

Wade is UNREAL.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash hits!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

D Wade going for 40 with the FT's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is insane.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Clinic. 41 points.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade for 41 with the long jumper!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

41 for Wade on the long J.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Haha, anyone hear Wade yell, "GIVE ME THAT ****!" when he blocked the shot?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm laughing out loud after every Wade shot, it's like a superhero movie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade missed. That bum!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade is having a lot of fun tonight, good to see him happy this season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade missed. That bum!


Trade him!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And people _still_ reckon Wade can't shoot.. :whoknows:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade is one of the best shooters in the game from inside the 3 point line. I think many people have taken notice.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD hits a shot!


Wait...we have people other than Wade playing tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ! Great game from the young fella.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 333!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Foul? That was a clean strip from Mario.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Stupid foul!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Smart foul from UD. Avoids the flagrant, and the easy dunk.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice hustle UD.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like Wade wont get his 50 tonight. He's slowing down and dishing off too much.

Well, should be a good win though. Whos next? :biggrin:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Marion is such an assist killer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Shawn.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

As I said, Wade might never get 50 because he just doesn't shoot enough.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Uh oh...single digits...time for Super Wade!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Come on Shawn.


I wish I had a dollar for every time you've had to say this :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the slam!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Throw it down big fella (c) Bill Walton


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Marion to UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ to Matrix!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ to Marion Alley-Oop!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

WOOOOO!!!!

Finally, Matrix! lol.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade with another dime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat win 107-92

Wade! :worthy:

DQ and Mario were great tonight.

Great 1st win on this road trip.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

After a GREAT game from D. Wade, a tip of the hat goes to Mario and DQ, too. Mario was a pest on defense, and DQ couldn't miss, even if he wanted to.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

D Wade finishes with 43 points. Great win.

Whos next?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about Matrix with the nice all around game. 10pts 9rbs 6asts

And UD with the double double.

And Joel played very well too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> D Wade finishes with 43 points. Great win.
> 
> Whos next?


Tomorrow against the Clippers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

great win.

Wade was incredible, that was his best game this year. And thats saying something. His jump shot was just wet...

UD and Marion did their jobs, and DQ was nice off the bench. Super Mario was big offensively in the first quarter, and very nice defensively all game.

Tough night for Beasley, didnt get into the offense and only played 11 minutes. I definately think hes being underutilized at the moment, Hes only gonna learn defensively if hes out there...and hes not out there enough for my liking. Hes under 30 minutes per game so far this year...on nights when Wade is going off like this it wont be as noticeable, but when Wade is struggling...wheres the offense going to come from?

Its gotta be Mike.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> *How about Matrix* with the nice all around game. 10pts 9rbs 6asts
> 
> And UD with the double double.
> 
> And Joel played very well too.


:tonbricks:

(Only because there isn't an airball smiley)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta give our bigs credit. Before the game, who would have seen us hold Shaq to 12 and Amare to 14?

This also seems like one of those games where Shaq declines to speak to the media. I wonder if he's still doing that out in Phoenix?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Tomorrow against the Clippers.


:yay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, the Clippers start Davis, Gordon, Thorton, Camby and Kaman.

Cant hide Beasley against Camby? 

Doesnt matter if Wade's scoring 40 though!

I bet Gio will come on and be all sad about Wade having to do everything 

and we know what Lunatic is gonna say...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> and we know what Lunatic is gonna say...


"Check out these cool clothes I got on sale today," *inserts pic*?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

excellent game!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nevermind, I was going to say Chalmers is top 5 in steals but Gerald Wallace had a huge night. Chalmers is probably #6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^And Wade raised his scoring average by a full point. From 27.4 to 28.4, and from 3rd in the league in PPG, to 1st in the league.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great win, I've only seen the box score but I'm going to have to watch the replay on this one. How many of you can say you expected a win here? Wade looks like he played an awesome game. If we can keep this up we can pick up a few more on this trip.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> I bet Gio will come on and be all sad about Wade having to do everything


i only saw the 3rd qt, and from what i saw, there was moments where guys took the initiative to make plays and score without Wade. i was so proud of them. its like watching your first kid begin to walk. As for Wade, dude was in the zone last night. a lot of his shots were wide open, so i cant fault him for that. PHXs defense was just horrendous.

still, you have to admit that Miami's complete reliance on Wade is not a good thing.


----------

